# Reversing switch for AC motor



## MDShunk

You really want to use contactors?? A drum switch will be cheaper, and you'll get better service from a drum switch in an ag application. You're normally just switching two leads around to reverse rotation on a single phase motor, which is dirt simple with a 30-dollar drum switch.


----------



## frenchelectrican

I will tell ya what.,, get a drum switch they are cheaper than a pair of contractors.

And they are not super hard to hook up drum switch at all but just watch the conductor hook up on single phase motours { most common is #5 et #8 } 

Merci.
Marc


----------



## John Valdes

The two wires that need to be reversed are #5 & #8. If no numbers are available/present reverse wire colors black & red.


----------



## frenchelectrican

I will try to post it here but not sure if that is very clear on it.











Hope that help a bit but beware that the drum switch itself may have few diffrent format of connections so the best answer is double check the drum swith itself plus some case they will send a wiring diagram as well.

Merci,
Marc


----------



## Kosakoskim

Thanks for the replies! The motor is 7.5hp and I dont think using a drum switch to switch it would hold up. On the other hand I could use the contactor to start and stop the motor and then use the drum switch to select rotation.


----------



## frenchelectrican

Kosakoskim said:


> Thanks for the replies! The motor is 7.5hp and I dont think using a drum switch to switch it would hold up. On the other hand I could use the contactor to start and stop the motor and then use the drum switch to select rotation.


There are few larger drum switch on market I am not too sure which brandname in USA side will stock them but just watch the amparage or HP rating on the drum switch and make sure you make a note if that is designed for load break or isolateing puropose if latter then just use DOLNR { Direct on line non reversing } contractor for main useage and the contractor can have O/L in there so the drum switch can be used for reversing purpose.

I know SqD do make them and few other do make them.

Merci,
Marc


----------



## JRaef

Reversing starter wiring diagram for 3 phase motors (you didn't say if it was 3 phase or single phase, but at 7-1/2HP I'll assume it's 3 phase).









This diagram assumes full voltage control, not 120V control. But just change the source location, the first two red wires that tap off below the disconnect, to be your 120V hot and neutral.


----------



## JRaef

Accidentally posted twice.


----------



## Kosakoskim

Its single phase


----------



## Kosakoskim

The idea for using 2 contactors is for cost reasons. I know they make reversing contactors but they are very expensive. Any ideas or thoughts are welcome.


----------



## frenchelectrican

I look up Granger catalog book and they do have them in stock that one is rated for 7.5 CV monophase motour.

That should cost about 120 or so Euros.

http://www.grainger.com/Grainger/ADVANCE-CONTROLS-Drum-Reversing-Switch-6C016?Pid=search

Hit le link above that will give you the info and the cost.

Merci,
Marc


----------



## subelect

I priced one of these 5 hp drum switches last fall for a farmer. The complicated part was that it would have had to be Rain-tight on the outside of a cattle feed shed. I remember that the cost was going to be sky high and it fell through.
If you are planning on using a contactor for starting/stopping anyway, can you get a 4-way switch that can handle amperage of the Start windings? You might be able to swap the leads for the start windings (5 & 8) across the 4-way.
Let me know how you end up getting the job done.
Rick


----------



## MDShunk

Kosakoskim said:


> Thanks for the replies! The motor is 7.5hp and I dont think using a drum switch to switch it would hold up. On the other hand I could use the contactor to start and stop the motor and then use the drum switch to select rotation.


Single phase, 7.5 horse? 

What's your motor catalog number, so I can look up your connection drawing, and I'll draw it out for you how to use contactors.


----------



## Kosakoskim

I think it is

Standard rotation

Line 1 - 1,8
Line 2 - 4
together - J,5


opposite rotation

Line 1 - 1,5
Line 2 - 4
together - J,8


----------



## John Valdes

IEC reversing contactors are inexpensive. Less money than a drum switch. Google "Weg Electric) and choose "Automation". Use a .50 multiplier to get the approximate cost.


----------



## JRaef

Not all single phase motors can be reversed. Have you already confirmed that yours can?
I seriously doubt you can find a cheap drum switch rated for a 7-1/2HP 230V 1 phase motor , it would have to be rated for 40A continuous. The last one that big that I bought was over $500, and that was a LONG time ago!
There are different types of single phase motors, some take different wire configurations for reversing. The linked paper comes out of the UK but is applicable to single phase motors wherever you are, just realize that terminal markings may not be the same.
http://www.chainganger.co.uk/Page1/PDF/Reverser.pdf


----------



## Greenblinker

I just replaced a drum switch for a mobile boat hoist. I had a heck of a time finding it too.Combine me never seeing a drum switch before and the existing one missing it's cover/nameplate I had to do some research. 

That one ended up being a Cutler Hammer 5hp,230v single phase rated switch and the largest one I could find. Luckily I was able to buy a refurbished one for $107 shipped with a one year warranty. New I think it was over $800 Also only NEMA 1 Rated


----------



## mrmike

There are hundreds of reversing starters on Ebay and you can purchase one for cheap. Most are mechanically interlocked-so it is just a matter of your control wiring........... Check em out----------- even if they are 3 pole you can still use it for your 2 pole 240...............


----------



## Galt

When single phase motors are hooked to a reversing drum switch the thermal cutout must not be forgotten .I have never seen a diagram on a drum switch that take this into account one line must be ran to the motor overload then back to the drum switch to insure that both the start and run winding are protected.


----------



## KyleD

*KyleD*

Hey out there ! Ive got a project going on a personal toy of mine. What I have is an American ToolWorks "1964" HoleWizard drill press !!!! I am building a new panel for it. It has the very old AllenBradley size 1, oo, o, and so on starters and contactors. I would like to go with IEC vs. NEMA, and add a few items to it to fancy it up a bit !!!! Has anyone out there ever done anything like this ? I would truly appreciate any pointers/suggestions !!!!!!!


----------



## Chrisibew440

KyleD said:


> Hey out there ! Ive got a project going on a personal toy of mine. What I have is an American ToolWorks "1964" HoleWizard drill press !!!! I am building a new panel for it. It has the very old AllenBradley size 1, oo, o, and so on starters and contactors. I would like to go with IEC vs. NEMA, and add a few items to it to fancy it up a bit !!!! Has anyone out there ever done anything like this ? I would truly appreciate any pointers/suggestions !!!!!!!


I'm gonna get bashed for this, but I swear by telemecanique stuff by Schneider electric.


----------



## JRaef

KyleD said:


> Hey out there ! Ive got a project going on a personal toy of mine. What I have is an American ToolWorks "1964" HoleWizard drill press !!!! I am building a new panel for it. It has the very old AllenBradley size 1, oo, o, and so on starters and contactors. I would like to go with IEC vs. NEMA, and add a few items to it to fancy it up a bit !!!! Has anyone out there ever done anything like this ? I would truly appreciate any pointers/suggestions !!!!!!!


Please stop creating zombie threads and just start a new thread on your own with just your issue.


----------



## dmf

i have a motor i want to wire up but i can't find a drum switch that provides l1 and l2 straight through connection and two switching points to interchange the red and black i'm using a model# m6k17fb62a leeson motor high voltage configuration 240v single phase any ideas on how to wire this motor so i can reverse it. it's to be used as a circulating fan in a high humidity area in the wall


----------



## dronai

dmf said:


> i have a motor i want to wire up but i can't find a drum switch that provides l1 and l2 straight through connection and two switching points to interchange the red and black i'm using a model# m6k17fb62a leeson motor high voltage configuration 240v single phase any ideas on how to wire this motor so i can reverse it. it's to be used as a circulating fan in a high humidity area in the wall


 
Just use two 4 pole contactors, and reverse 5 and 8


----------



## dmf

but isn't there a drum switch that can do this?


----------



## JRaef

Zombie of a zombie thread...

Search for Hubbel Industrial Controls, they bought the old Furnas line of drum switches when Siemens didn't want them. They have them.


----------



## jcjourneyman84

I did a similar application for a chemical addition pump 5hp single phase 230 volt. The pump motor needed to be operable in both directions for addition and to pull chemicals out for sampling. I used a basic AB NEMA size 1 contactor (110 v coil) for across the line starting and a Hubbell 58 series mill duty drum switch to reverse rotation of start winding(Wire# 5 and 8 in most case's should be able to tell from motor nameplate diagram. I don't know what your budget is for this job but a Hubbell usually costs 800 to 1000 but you will pay 2-3 times that for an AB reversing starter in a NEMA 4-12 Box. SO if your looking to go cheap I would click this link and look at this panel mount relay Eaton brand costs roughly 75 dollars http://www.omega.com/Auto/pdf/9575H3A000.pdf.

There are several ways to do this, you could buy two of the above relays and a 3 position maintained switch to toggle between the two relays for rotation and a cheap motor starter or 3 of the above relays and a 3 position maintained switch with 2 sets of contacts 1 NO 1 NC then you could pickup one relay for line starting with either set of contacts and toggle between the other 2 relays for rotation. I will as others have posted be glad to draw something out for you if you send me the motor nameplate data. Good luck, you will figure it out in no time.


----------



## jcjourneyman84

*Drum Switch*



dmf said:


> but isn't there a drum switch that can do this?


There are drum switches that will do this(Hubbell 58 will all day long) but most don't wont to pay that price. As someone else said just use 2 contactors its cheaper and just as easy


----------



## jcjourneyman84

opps didn't look far enough back at the post dates Im sure hes figured that out by now


----------

